# DAFT, I say!



## Yankee Go Home (Jul 29, 2015)

Hey there! This is my first post...so hi.

I am a US citizen moving to the Netherlands. I have a Dutch wife n children, but current circumstances dictate that the best/only path I can take to Dutch residency is via the Dutch-American Friendship Treaty (according to the immigration lawyer) and becoming an Entrepreneur/Freelancer/Consultant. 

Has anyone else here taken this path? Any ideas on what to do? I am a truck driver here but entering the transportation industry as self-employed is beyond my finances. 

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## Bjorn - Expat City (Jul 30, 2015)

Yankee Go Home said:


> Hey there! This is my first post...so hi.
> 
> I am a US citizen moving to the Netherlands. I have a Dutch wife n children, but current circumstances dictate that the best/only path I can take to Dutch residency is via the Dutch-American Friendship Treaty (according to the immigration lawyer) and becoming an Entrepreneur/Freelancer/Consultant.
> 
> ...


Hi Yankee Go Home,

The DAFT requires you to be able to sponsor your spouse and children (as long as they are under 18) for residence. Furthermore, you can only apply for a Dutch residence (which is valid for two years) based on the DAFT when you start a new business in the Netherlands (as long as it is not in the field of medicine or law). To start a new business in the Netherlands you need to register with the Chamber of Commerce. It is also possible to buy shares in a existing Dutch company or to open a branch of an USA company. The minimum investment to obtain a DAFT-permit is 4500 EURO.

A permit based on the DAFT is valid for two years, and is renewable. 

Considering the fact that working self-employed is in your case too expensive, a permit through the DAFT is not an option. In your case it would be easier to try to find a job as a truck driver in the Netherlands and then apply for a working permit.

All the best,

Bjorn - Expat City


----------



## Yankee Go Home (Jul 29, 2015)

Bjorn - Expat City said:


> Hi Yankee Go Home,
> 
> The DAFT requires you to be able to sponsor your spouse and children (as long as they are under 18) for residence. Furthermore, you can only apply for a Dutch residence (which is valid for two years) based on the DAFT when you start a new business in the Netherlands (as long as it is not in the field of medicine or law). To start a new business in the Netherlands you need to register with the Chamber of Commerce. It is also possible to buy shares in a existing Dutch company or to open a branch of an USA company. The minimum investment to obtain a DAFT-permit is 4500 EURO.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response! 

Entering as self employed is not too expensive, just entering into the transportation industry as self employed. I am currently looking into other options...handy man? Having an online shop of some sort? These are the ideas I need.

The lawyer is sending paperwork and instructions and will take care of all the filing.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------

